# Beginner looking for plans for 4x4 kitbox



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

I would like to build a simple kitbox loft and am thinking of Roger a 4x4 or perhaps 4x8 (two 4x4's side by side). Does anyone have plans or directions for something like this? Thanks for help


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

what birds are u keeping, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Heres one that you might like to look at...www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/kitbox.html


----------



## ddun70 (May 23, 2012)

I am thinking of rollers or maybe tipplers


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

cool, its not hard to build a kitbox tho. i like to build with 2"x2" furring strips as a frame and keep a wire bottom. i want to help you but i dont know how lol?


----------



## dvd956 (Jul 1, 2012)

jcorbpc said:


> Heres one that you might like to look at...www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/kitbox.html


don't know why, but the link directs me to something like a virus, many pop up windows showing my MAC needs to be recovered !


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Um heres an idea take a small older table flip it upsidedown stick a trap a door and and wood sides and stilts and boom i got a small kit box and rollers are the best bird forbegginers


----------

